# Ipads for sale : Nuke shows off his



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I have 5 iPads available, first come first served.

I already sold one to my mate Nukadmin have a look and see for yourself

Pictured below

***

***

***

***
***

***

***
***

***

***

***

***
***

***

***

***

***

***










BT or paypal gift accepted



stew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Does it come in any other colour and how long is the warranty.
Can you give me any INSIGHT into this. :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It doesnt look as if it has a lot of memory :roll: 
but it has a touch pad. :wink:
How many GIG (les) does it have :roll:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you got one for the left I ? :?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Apple have recalled all the left I ones at the moment as all the writing was the wrong way around :lol:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Tee hee :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Add an Apple logo and an inflated price tag and you will be mobbed by swarms of evangelising drooling fans.

The more sensible ones will follow their "I've just GOT to get one!" with a more measured "What's it for, by the way?"

Dave


----------

